# My 65gal



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

so here she is about a week or 2 after set up.



here about a month and a half into it i added driftwood



here she is as of today. somewhere around 4 months in.













Fish list: 5 Black neon tetras, 4 black skirt tetras, 2 serpae tetras, 1 rainbow shark and 18-21 rummy nose tetras im not too sure how many are in there haha.

also my DIY black ghost knife fish home is in there....but the fish not quite yet...

thanks for looking!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very pretty, filling in nicely. Love the curved glass!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! Hard to argue against planted tanks when one sees the difference between the first pic and the last one! Your vallisneria looks great, and so does your school of rummies. Very nice tank.

Is there anything in the cave on pic #6? Hard to see. Is it even a cave? A piece of PVC with gravel siliconed on it?


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks! yeah the rounded corners was the biggest feature that sold me on this tank.

its crazy how much the val has grown on the left side, they all have grown so much with just excel and i forget the name right now but its the really brown chemical.

eventually the cave will have my BGK in it its a 4 inch pvc tube 15 inches long with gravel siliconed to it. it turned out alot better looking and less tacky than i thought. right now the rainbow shark thinks its his lol


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

So i added my BGK to the tank. i felt bad for stressing him out so much today but it had to be done eventually. 

first i took away his only hiding place in a 29. then removed a bunch of the water so he was swimming in half a tank. scooped him up and into a bucket then into the 65. 

he did find the cave within a minute of dropping him in so atleast he was able to rest all day. 

i just spent the last 30 minutes watching him scout out his new home and he seems ok so far. 

i need moon lights now lol


----------

